# Fuji Touring Bike On Cross Country Trip?



## apogeecross (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello Bike Community-
I am looking for a bike to ride on a cross country trip. I have been considering the Fuji Touring Bike. Please note that this trip will be 7 weeks, with full panniers across deserts and mountain ranges, averaging 80+ miles a day. Needless to say, I am wanting to make sure this bike can withstand that kind of ride. It has been recommended by the program who organizes this trip. I would still like the feed back of people who also ride this bike on long trips as such.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

apogeecross said:


> Hello Bike Community-
> I am looking for a bike to ride on a cross country trip. I have been considering the Fuji Touring Bike. Please note that this trip will be 7 weeks, with full panniers across deserts and mountain ranges, averaging 80+ miles a day. Needless to say, I am wanting to make sure this bike can withstand that kind of ride. It has been recommended by the program who organizes this trip. I would still like the feed back of people who also ride this bike on long trips as such.
> Thanks everyone!


Most bikes will hold up for touring... within reason and considering weight requirements. Any bike that is actually built and marketed for touring is a sure thing.

It's better to get a lower cost bike and spend a little extra fine-tuning it to your needs. If it were me, and I couldn't find anything used that fit, I'd buy the fuji and upgrade the wheels to a 36 spoke, xt hub, dyad rim... maybe upgrade the shifters (micro shift are probably fine, I just don't have any experience with their bar-ends)... definitely get a good saddle.

Most important thing is to get on the bike for a couple of months before your tour and get everything fit up right and comfy. You're better off on the fuji + a professional bike fit than you are with a touring bike that costs twice as much but no help with the fit and a stock saddle.

Check out the Adventure Cycling forums, the site is dedicated to such a bike. 

Read over the links on this page before asking any questions: Touring Bike Buyer's Guide | Adventure Cyclist | Adventure Cycling Association


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Is this a supported tour? How much weight will you be carrying?
Some tours require you to only carry what you need for that day and almost any bike with a rear rack will do the job.

Bar-end shifters have been standard on touring bikes for decades but I'd spend a little more to get STI levers.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> Bar-end shifters have been standard on touring bikes for decades but I'd spend a little more to get STI levers.


I threw Campy Ergos on mine. I threw the DA Bar-ends on my winter-bike for ease of use with heavy gloves.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Several manufacturers make quality touring bikes. If you are going to carry more than about 25 lbs in those panniers you will want a true touring bike because one will be much more stable under that full load. If you have a local Fuji dealer that you trust, then it would be a good choice, as would a Trek 520 (so if your trusted local dealer is a Trek dealer then you'd be better off going with that bike). Most dealers can get hold of a Surly Long Haul Trucker so if your preferred dealer does not have a touring model then you will probably want to look into that one. 

The important thing is to get your touring bike several months before the trip so that you can get comfortable with it. I also recommend taking a few weekend loaded tours to get used to riding with a load. It takes a different mindset and you will enjoy the early days of your transcontinental ride more if you are used to riding with a load on a bike that you are comfortable with.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

The two advantages of bar end shifters on touring bikes come from mishaps that may or may not occur on your trip - possibly a long way from a decent bike shop. 

If you bend the derailleur hanger you can switch the bar ends to frictions shifting and continue your ride until such a time as you can find a shop to straighten that hanger. 

If you have a crash that breaks the STI shifter, you have a very expensive repair bill to deal with before you can continue. Bar end shifters are more simple, so less likely to break and much less expensive to replace.

These are major reasons why bike manufacturers like to install bar end shifters on their touring bikes - similar reasons to why they like to use heavier gauge steel tubing for those same bikes. 

That being said, when I ride my touring bike I miss my STI shifters (and the Reynolds 531 tubing of my old touring bike).


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Randy99CL said:


> Is this a supported tour?


Did you miss the part where the OP said "full panniers"? That doesn't sound like a supported tour.


----------



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i don't know if the Fuji Touring bicycle is the best, but i have been riding one for a couple of years as my main ride. 

Beef cakes.

Plenty of reviews on the net for this bike, some say they replaced the wheels with more durable ones. Good idea to ride the bike for a few months to shake out the problems first. 

Let us know how you like the bike on a trip if you do decide. The Trek 520/Surly Long Haul should also be considered. But again, nothing like breaking in the bike first before taking off.


----------



## apogeecross (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! 
This is not a supported tour per say, but will be through a camping company. 
The Trek 520 and Surly Long Haul were also recommended as a good touring bike by the company. I will be getting the bike within the next month to two months. Due to the winter weather, I may wait to the spring to ride outside, or train on it indoors (I'll be training regardless of on which bike). 
Thanks also for the suggestion to take a weekend loaded ride- I'll be sure to do this. 
More suggestions are welcome! I'll let you all know what bike I decide on.
Thanks again!


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Just for the sake of mentioning, the last time I went on a tour, I was the only one in my group on a dedicated touring bike (520). Two in my group were on hybrid-commuters and another was riding a (credit-card touring) Salsa Casseroll. Whether or not you need a 520 or an LHT has as more to do with your weight + expected cargo weight than any other factor.

I can only speak for myself, but if I was in the market today for a touring bike for anything less than a TransAmerica type of ride, I'd probably go with something a little less rugged like a Jamis Bossanova or a Kona Rove or something along those lines. That said, I use my 520 as a daily commuter and I don't consider it sluggish or anything... it gets plenty of saddle time year round. It's like driving a Cadillac vs driving a Miata, it's still fun to drive either option though one is better for a long road trip and the other is better for an afternoon drive on a a twisty road.


----------

